# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Un pajarazzi en la Raya (na raia)

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado viernes trece estuve dando un paseo por la cola del embalse de Alqueva más cercana a Badajoz, justo desde donde se encuentra el puerto deportivo de Villarreal (a pocos kilómetros de Olivenza). Desde allí caminé río abajo un par de kilómetros o tres, y pude hacer algunas fotos.

Justo enfrente se encuentra la localidad portuguesa de Juromenha, a cuyo castillo también hice algunas fotos. Aquí tenéis el reportaje:











Esta hembra de aguilucho lagunero estaba casi en la orilla portuguesa:







También un cormorán grande:



Y una gaviota:  



Sigue.

----------

F. Lázaro (18-mar-2015),frfmfrfm (16-mar-2015),HUESITO (17-mar-2015),REEGE (17-mar-2015),willi (16-mar-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Al final del recorrido, donde había un bosque de eucaliptus, pude ver a muchas garzas reales:







También tuve la oportunidad de fotografiar a esta liebre:





Y termino con otra gaviota:



Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

aberroncho (16-mar-2015),F. Lázaro (18-mar-2015),frfmfrfm (16-mar-2015),HUESITO (17-mar-2015),REEGE (17-mar-2015),willi (16-mar-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas todas las fotos Los Terrines, yo lo que tengo ganas de ver por aquí es a alguna garza imperial. Éste año pasan por el embalse muchos cormoranes, azulones, somormujos y garzas reales.
Sólo he vista una imperial, en toda mi vida y es realmente preciosa.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo algunas fotos de esta mañana tomadas entre Puente Ayuda y la marina de Villarreal (frente a Juromenha):

La primera, desastrosa, de una garza real, que llevaba un pez en el pico:





También unas garzas imperiales:







También trepidada:









Sigue.

----------

frfmfrfm (24-abr-2015),REEGE (25-abr-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Termino:









Un cordial saludo.

----------

aberroncho (24-abr-2015),frfmfrfm (24-abr-2015),HUESITO (24-abr-2015),Jonasino (24-abr-2015),REEGE (25-abr-2015),sergi1907 (24-abr-2015)

----------


## aberroncho

Como siempre unas fotos buenísimas Los Terrrines...gracias por compartirlas con todos nosotros.

----------

Los terrines (24-abr-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias Los Terrines.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## REEGE

Bonitas fotos Los Terrines, la de los escarabajos, preciosas.
Buenas vacas las que nos muestran que nos ponen los dientes largos y nos levantan el apetito.

----------

Los terrines (25-abr-2015)

----------

